# Photo test



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Testing PictureTrail


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Hat80!

Damn nice boat.... damn nice photo....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

That's got to be a 30 footer! Looks like we know where the next Pier and Surf party will be held!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks Jake. Sandcrab, sorry my friend but thats a 58'er. I'm working on a new webpage. You can check my profile or go to the link below. I should have the site completed in a day or two so check back soon....Tightlines, Hat80

Clyde Blake's Boating & Fishing


----------

